# what do you say on pof



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Didnt want to hijack another thread and this has probably been covered a thousand times before but what the hell do you guys say to get a conversation going?

i cant even get a reply off anyone and its starting to get me thinking that maybey i could be quite repulsive looking and only for the 25st heffers who wash themselfs with a rag on a stick :lol:

anyway pointers please before i lose the plot and be serious not show them you wang and tell them your gonna do this and that :laugh: that comes later


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> Hello


thats what i do at the minute! lol my usual message goes something like "Hi how are you? my names jason i live in leeds and run my own business enjoy nights out with friends, walking my husky and working out if youd like a chat just send me a reply" but no reply :sad:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What do u say to them?? If its just "hi babe" then u won't get a reply.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> What do u say to them?? If its just "hi babe" then u won't get a reply.


no its usually

Hi how are you? my names jason i live in leeds and run my own business enjoy nights out with friends, walking my husky and working out if youd like a chat just send me a reply


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> thats what i do at the minute! lol my usual message goes something like "Hi how are you? my names jason i live in leeds and run my own business enjoy nights out with friends, walking my husky and working out if youd like a chat just send me a reply" but no reply :sad:


Sounds a bit forced.

What about "hey, my names XX and I noticed your profile said XXXX, I like that too, etc etc"


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Problem is your name.They obviously dont think its Alpha enough.Could you not change it, to Rambo? im sure youd get more replies.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> What do u say to them?? If its just "hi babe" then u won't get a reply.


normally works :lol:


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> Sounds a bit forced.
> 
> What about "hey, my names XX and I noticed your profile said XXXX, I like that too, etc etc"


Thanks ill give that a bash cant do any worse than i am at the minute! haha


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

@MunchieBites itll never work theres to many xxxxxx's in it


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Problem is your name.They obviously dont think its Alpha enough.Could you not change it, to Rambo? im sure youd get more replies.


Iv been toying with the idea of hercules the 3rd :laugh:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> Thanks ill give that a bash cant do any worse than i am at the minute! haha


Always ask questions about her.us ladies love that shizzle


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

here is the bootm ine mate - if you are a good looking guy, good body and a good profile - a "HI" WILL get you plenty of replies.

IF YOU ARE man pig, A novel written by a gifted shagger will get you sh1t.

most are in between


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Sounds a bit forced.
> 
> What about "hey, my names XX and I noticed your profile said XXXX, I like that too, etc etc"


Agreed. Point out some common ground and report back with progress OP


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

you have no game with the ladies... LOL :lol:

Don't worry, I'm exactly the same as you :thumbdown:


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Uriel said:


> here is the bootm ine mate - if you are a good looking guy, good body and a good profile - a "HI" WILL get you plenty of replies.
> 
> IF YOU ARE man pig, A novel written by a gifted shagger will get you sh1t.
> 
> most are in between


I allways thought i was just an average or above average looking lad! now im not so sure?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> Didnt want to hijack another thread and this has probably been covered a thousand times before but what the hell do you guys say to get a conversation going?
> 
> i cant even get a reply off anyone and its starting to get me thinking that maybey i could be quite repulsive looking and only for the 25st heffers who wash themselfs with a rag on a stick :lol:
> 
> anyway pointers please before i lose the plot and be serious not show them you wang and tell them your gonna do this and that :laugh: that comes later


Same advice as ive given the other guy

Thank me when they come running



RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> I allways thought i was just an average or above average looking lad! now im not so sure?


we had a big thread a few days ago - are you targeting fuking hounds or good looking decent birds or air head bimbos?

you have to change strategy for your typw and if you are only average looking you have to drop a few catchers into your profile - subtle ones to let them think you have a few quid lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

All women like assertive popular successful men at least a bit on the dominant side if not outright alpha - they actually cant help find that sh1t attractive - mother nature has hard wired them to seek the best genes they can get in their wombs


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Uriel said:


> we had a big thread a few days ago - are you targeting fuking hounds or good looking decent birds or air head bimbos?
> 
> you have to change strategy for your typw and if you are only average looking you have to drop a few catchers into your profile - subtle ones to let them think you have a few quid lol


Id say some were in between dont go for the stunners as i think theyd just pass me by! so its usually decent lasses who are half decent looking


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> Didnt want to hijack another thread and this has probably been covered a thousand times before but what the hell do you guys say to get a conversation going?
> 
> i cant even get a reply off anyone and its starting to get me thinking that maybey i could be quite repulsive looking and only for the 25st heffers who wash themselfs with a rag on a stick :lol:
> 
> anyway pointers please before i lose the plot and be serious not show them you wang and tell them your gonna do this and that :laugh: that comes later


 I was on pof for two years with no replies!!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> no its usually
> 
> Hi how are you? my names jason i live in leeds and run my own business enjoy nights out with friends, walking my husky and working out if youd like a chat just send me a reply


IMO mistake one, guys always talk about work then themselves, zzzzz. Avoid work until you're asked.

You've bragged about your own business and talked about work in the same sentence. No girls worth going after like bragging or talking about work, all IMO of course


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> Id say some were in between dont go for the stunners as i think theyd just pass me by! so its usually decent lasses who are half decent looking


lets see your profile - cut and paste


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The decent looking ones get crazy numbers of messages a day mate so don't be too hard on yourself. Like the others say - you've got to talk about them, say what you like about them or interests you about them and ask them a question.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Uriel said:


> All women like assertive popular successful men at least a bit on the dominant side if not outright alpha - they actually cant help find that sh1t attractive - mother nature has hard wired them to seek the best genes they can get in their wombs


That's how I knew my finance was the one when he head butted me for making the wrong sandwich :wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> I allways thought i was just an average or above average looking lad! now im not so sure?


Post your pics. Munchie and I will give u an honest opinion!!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Uriel said:


> lets see your profile - cut and paste


Hi my names Jason i live in Leeds Im outgoing and like to have a laugh , i have a cracking personality if i do say so myself.

im into fitness and bodybuilding

I have just started my own business which is both stressful and rewarding.

I enjoy spending time with friends and family.

I have a husky dog and when the weather isnt so crap i enjoy taking him out to the countryside for walks and going to country pubs.

if youd like to know more just drop me a message

If i dont reply to your message it just means your not my type and i dont want to waste any ones time

Thats the written part dont know how to put the pics up


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Post your pics. Munchie and I will give u an honest opinion!!


I'm all over this


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Post your pics. Munchie and I will give u an honest opinion!!




thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> That's how I knew my finance was the one when he head butted me for making the wrong sandwich :wub:


he let you live?

gay


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


Ok... you look grumpy! First thoughts!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


I hate pics of myself looking at that i can see why i dont get replys! im very un photogenic :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ffs do half the dudes on here not speak to real women??

Pof is similar


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


no one will fancy you - you hang around with fuking swotty harry potters


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


Do you have one where you're smiling?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok... you look grumpy! First thoughts!


i know i dont take a good pic think the sun was in my eyes there


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok... you look grumpy! First thoughts!


Great minds..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


I see the problem, u r ginger


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no one will fancy you - you hang around with fuking swotty harry potters


Haha thats my little brother graduation day


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


Gyno and a purple shirt. Not a good look bro


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no one will fancy you - you hang around with fuking swotty harry potters


 :lol: you crack me up on these pof threads.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Gyno and a purple shirt. Not a good look bro


A few years old now i dont have many photos of myself im no that bad now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

when it comes to chatting up the minge.....just think "what would i like a bird to say to me"...then say it to them fuk sake.but actually no......

"Hi beefy, how much can you press with them fuking huge pipes bitch" might offend


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> A few years old now i dont have many photos of myself im no that bad now


Put a pic of you smiling, relaxed or naked and you'll be fine dude


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> Haha thats my little brother graduation day


have you no pics giving the little cnut a shoeing?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Like we have been to you,be observational about their pictures.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Uriel said:


> have you no pics giving the little cnut a shoeing?


As much as id like to sometimes sadley no! lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jason7474utd said:


> As much as id like to sometimes sadley no! lol


it wont get you a fuk but i'll rep you lmao......knoives are allowed


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Uriel said:


> it wont get you a fuk but i'll rep you lmao......knoives are allowed


You might have to bear with my on that one he now works for bp in houston so its a bit of a trek to give him a slap! lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> normally works :lol:
> View attachment 122354


I reckon just sending them that pic would be a great opener! 

OP get it done and report back :lol:


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

right changed the profile pic and added a little more to the profile! cheers for the advice if this doesnt work i really am one ugly ****


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

this is my copy and paste

" Hey hey how you doing?

Your absolutely gorgeous!

What brings you on here then? "

Send to anyone i find attractive with a decent figure and no kids lol...most of them reply, but im a handsome ****er


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway - back to Pof

try This

High gorgeous, not many women know this but the secret to eternal happiness is to allow yourself to be put on a pedestal and worshipped by a hot guy who will make you laugh all night, a man who thinks you are the most beautiful creature on the pof and who..........one date with me and you will see and all I charge is one small kiss (on the cheek)

I'm afraid date 2 has to end with a filthy long blow job though lol

try it and report back


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> anyway - back to Pof
> 
> try This
> 
> ...


Ffs man where was this gold when I was trollin pof and notchin fatties left rigjt and centre


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> Hi my names Jason i live in Leeds Im outgoing and like to have a laugh , i have a cracking personality if i do say so myself.
> 
> im into fitness and bodybuilding
> 
> ...


Hi Jason. Is that copied and pasted or have you re-typed it in here?

It's just that there are quite a few grammar and punctuation mistakes which would put me off to be honest.

No offence intended. I know a lot of people aren't bothered by that sort of thing but lots are lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Ffs man where was this gold when I was trollin pof and notchin fatties left rigjt and centre


all you had to do was ask bro lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Ffs man where was this gold when I was trollin pof and notchin fatties left rigjt and centre


all you need to do is have that profile pic and say "the plaster comes off on dates" lmao


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Jojo[email protected] said:


> Hi Jason. Is that copied and pasted or have you re-typed it in here?
> 
> It's just that there are quite a few grammar and punctuation mistakes which would put me off to be honest.
> 
> No offence intended. I know a lot of people aren't bothered by that sort of thing but lots are lol


No its just copied exactly how it is there prob is a lot of mistakes i have a slight form of dislexia if anyone wants to point them out itd be a help


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> No its just copied exactly how it is there prob is a lot of mistakes i have a slight form of dislexia if anyone wants to point them out itd be a help


I'll re do it for you


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'll re do it for you


Thank you your a gem


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Im only 5'7 as well which seems to be a stumbeling block for a lot of women


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

It's all about the pictures on there then profile content, spelling and grammar.

You need a clear picture of your face none of the soft focus or side profile shots, one full body shot so they can see you're in decent shape. Maybe a picture in a social setting so it looks like you have friends. You could try getting some of your really ugly friends together for a photo with you that way you will make yourself look even more attractive.

From my experience when I was on there though 80% of my messages I deleted before reading that was based on a quick look at their pictures and not finding any of them attractive.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> all you need to do is have that profile pic and say "the plaster comes off on dates" lmao


I dont need your help now bro but no word of a lie some of your **** has got me laid.... numerous times


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> Hi I'm Jason and I live in Leeds. I'm outgoing and like to have a laugh, I have a cracking personality if I do say so myself.
> 
> I'm into fitness and bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> It's all about the pictures on there then profile content, spelling and grammar.
> 
> You need a clear picture of your face none of the soft focus or side profile shots, one full body shot so they can see you're in decent shape. Maybe a picture in a social setting so it looks like you have friends. You could try getting some of your really ugly friends together for a photo with you that way you will make yourself look even more attractive.
> 
> From my experience when I was on there though 80% of my messages I deleted before reading that was based on a quick look at their pictures and not finding any of them attractive.


yeah but you are either shallow or have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> It's all about the pictures on there then profile content, spelling and grammar.
> 
> You need a clear picture of your face none of the soft focus or side profile shots, one full body shot so they can see you're in decent shape. Maybe a picture in a social setting so it looks like you have friends. You could try getting some of your really ugly friends together for a photo with you that way you will make yourself look even more attractive.
> 
> *From my experience when I was on there though 80% of my messages I deleted before reading that was based on a quick look at their pictures and not finding any of them attractive.*


Quick look at their face or a quick look at their c*ck?


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> yeah but you are either shallow or have unrealistic expectations.


Think it just depends on what your on there for....

To be honest most women on there are bombarded with messages unless they look like absolute swamp donkeys, so they just pick or choose what they want.

Other thing is, you gotta be different what you say to them. How many times you think they get 'Hi, How are you?'

You have more luck being a cheeky git...


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

send them a picture of your thing !!

75 % will ignore you (because they don't want to look like sluts )

other 15 % will ignore you too for the same reason but will look at it for more then a few seconds

5 % will report you

5 % will look at it admire it but not say anything

but the remaining 5 % will ask for your number

if this has not helped then i do apologize but try it , it will work .. also don't do any of that sissy stuff leave a bit of mystery behind women might say they want a man that cries but they dont .. oh and also try and feel comfortable with what is going on . do what you would advice someone to do if they were in your situation and not what you wanna do ..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuk it lets get peotic on them

"I have been searching on Pof Night after night

Looking for a cutie to snuggle up tight

But I try and try with all of my might, they are mostly pigs that talk utter sh1te

But there like a diamond, you were in the filth, a sexy, dirty looking big breasted MILF

So let come get you and take you away......fuk you and suck you until you are gray

Nosh you and poke you and spray you in kum and lick you and bite you and fill up your bum


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Just be a cheeky **** and stop talking to them like you would your sister lol


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Hello, i collect dead things and keep them in jam jars under my bed.

Wanna see em?

42, still single (can't think why) :innocent:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Fuk it lets get peotic on them
> 
> "I have been searching on Pof Night after night
> 
> ...


It started promisingly....... lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Keith Lemons:

Alright me darling, my penis has died. Can I bury it in your vagina?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Women are evil just stick with ****ing and hookers.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Greetings, may i smash your pasty?

If they say no, tell them you hope their next poop is a hedgehog and it comes out backwards.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Well not until I got to know you first, but I would love to invite you over for a both romantic and sophisticated dinner. First I would set the atmosphere; maybe turn on a few electric candles & put on an 80's slow rock ballad. If your lucky I will break out a new Glade Scented Oil Plug-In, in your favorite scent, just so you know that I care. As soon as you arrive, I would pull you close and whisper in your ear "I have a tesco value ready meal in the freezer with YOUR name on it" and then proceed to fill a plastic wine glass with sparkling grape juice. This may or may not be followed by a trip to the local Ice cream Parlor for a romantic dessert.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It just like going up to a bird in a bar, just make a witty remark about something relevant, it ain't hard.

Avoid making statements too, you always got to ask them something otherwise it just appears that you're just telling them something.

Plus avoid wearing shirts of a colour that doesn't match anything, especially in your profile pic. 

Also avoid pics with other people in cos it's confusing who you are.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

I started using foreign name of cartoon character in pof, had some lasses ask me about it what it meant, started a conversation.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

aseeby19 said:


> send them a picture of your thing !!
> 
> 75 % will ignore you (because they don't want to look like sluts )
> 
> ...


That's 105%?


----------



## Buds (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah it's the 5% asking for your number he made up


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

"wow and wow again,you fancy a dance" always worked for me


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> Women are evil just stick with ****ing and hookers.


Not had much luck then bro? Can't imagine why lol


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

one i used to use was, Hello pick a fruit?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Have more than one photo, if a girl only has one pic I won't reply or message them.

Choose a decent headline. I put "is this really full of fruit loops?" And I get a few messages a day about it.

Don't go all romantic on them, be a bit cheeky. Hopefully if they've got banter you'll get a rapport going with them. If they're one word answers they're not really that interested or if they are they're boring as fcuk!

Find something on their interests you can relate to and make a joke about it.

If that doesn't work just message them saying

"Fcuk me your gorgeous, I'd defo take you to the bingo and buy you a maccies. So when we going?"


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I just say "wow stunning," and 9 times out of ten they will reply.

Some just say thanks, then reply say "crikey woman of many words! "

If they view me and don't reply is send "bloody rude to look and not sat hello"

They normally do after that.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you will definatly get a reply with the over 50s bro lol


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

You have lovely eyebrows ....

What do you feed them ?

Got me a few sarky replys that turned into good

Banter .


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> You have lovely eyebrows ....
> 
> What do you feed them ?
> 
> ...


I don't get it mate?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> You have lovely eyebrows ....
> 
> What do you feed them ?
> 
> ...


but no sh*g i bet lol


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

vetran said:


> but no sh*g i bet lol


I will find out tomorrow night but it's looking promiseing

And let you know


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

jason7474utd said:


> Didnt want to hijack another thread and this has probably been covered a thousand times before but what the hell do you guys say to get a conversation going?
> 
> *i cant even get a reply off anyone* and its starting to get me thinking that maybey i could be quite repulsive looking and only for the 25st heffers who wash themselfs with a rag on a stick :lol:
> 
> anyway pointers please before i lose the plot and be serious not show them you wang and tell them your gonna do this and that :laugh: that comes later


knick my avi mate i guarantee you replies lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not telling


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Hi,

A couple of my friends that are male have been on both POF & Match.com who are in the fitness business, they have had the same as yourself, no reply's, website only allowing you to contact certain people etc, unfortunately sometimes it can just be a money making game

You look fit & attractive so I'm sure you will have no problem finding someone nice, good luck


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Uriel said:


> anyway - back to Pof
> 
> try This
> 
> ...


This is defo uriel the love doctor at his finest!! Pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> This is defo uriel the love doctor at his finest!! Pmsl


Ha ha shut up Lou, youd run a mile if id messaged you that lmao


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Ha ha shut up Lou, youd run a mile if id messaged you that lmao


Yeah...I'm not sure he will get a catch with that! Now the poem on the other hand...that's bloody brilliant lol


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

cheers for all the advice guys! changed the profile around and ill try some of the openers cant do any worse than i am :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> Yeah...I'm not sure he will get a catch with that! Now the poem on the other hand...that's bloody brilliant lol


Thanks lol.....took me nearly a minute to compose....

Some people have gifts that are useful.....I have the gift of brmming with sh1t lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Thanks lol.....took me nearly a minute to compose....
> 
> Some people have gifts that are useful.....I have the gift of brmming with sh1t lol


How about doing a poem for us chicks to use on the fellas?! Lol.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

something funny and witty if ur capable :tongue:

or just keep it simple and if you dont get a reply its prolly cuz ur a shortar5e or not their type :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I think we need a POF sub section


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> How about doing a poem for us chicks to use on the fellas?! Lol.


Im sick and tired of drunken dicks and bumping into chancers

So I joined pof to be wooed by hunks and sexy god like dancers

Message me and drive me wild with wit and words so much

And make feel all woman, make me ache and need your touch

But here I sit and scan a hundred messages from sh1t heads every night

Cock pics, old pics and tales that are obviously sh1te

Made up by a fanny on ukm who couldnt pull a kyte

Goodnight


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

You wanna hope the POF girls your talking to are not on uk m sat reading all this


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

M31 said:


> u seem really nice, go for a drink with me or il just get you on the way home from a night out. thats works for me





Uriel said:


> Fuk it lets get peotic on them
> 
> "I have been searching on Pof Night after night
> 
> ...


i have just used both of these of a couple girls on there, hope u dont mind!!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i have just used both of these of a couple girls on there, hope u dont mind!!! :lol:


Lol...go for it. I think my pif days are over anyway lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Im sick and tired of drunken dicks and bumping into chancers
> 
> So I joined pof to be wooed by hunks and sexy god like dancers
> 
> ...


Ahahahahaha that's feckin brilliant!! Gold dust lol.

Good work doctor lurve!!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

ok tried all the above and come to the conclusion that i am one ugly mofo and no matter what i do no one is going to talk to me so single forever it is :sad:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP just say

'Hi im Jason, I promise not to Rape you, fancy a drink'


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

might join this site just to see if i can get a positive reply by saying

' i like your neck '


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> might join this site just to see if i can get a positive reply by saying
> 
> ' i like your neck '


Try 'anal only'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My tag line would be " what chance does any man stand on here when none of you are willing to give us the benefit of doubt "


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> My tag line would be " what chance does any man stand on here when none of you are willing to give us the benefit of doubt "


a man using this line is after only one of two things, nothing inbetween.

a loving, caring long relationship ... or a swift bum!

95% being the latter lol!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> ok tried all the above and come to the conclusion that i am one ugly mofo and no matter what i do no one is going to talk to me so single forever it is :sad:


Don't worry mate, some people are just destined for a council house, Fray Bentos and a dog. That's the life I see for myself, it's just a matter of accepting it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> a man using this line is after only one of two things, nothing inbetween.
> 
> a loving, caring long relationship ... or a swift bum!
> 
> 95% being the latter lol!


How very dare you :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

man l am so tempted to join for a laugh :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> man l am so tempted to join for a laugh :lol:


Same. But I know for a fact my Mrs would find out and that'd be that.

Or it'd be the old pof + alcohol = regret


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Same. But I know for a fact my Mrs would find out and that'd be that.
> 
> Or it'd be the old pof + alcohol = regret


When l was single l used to say to the lads " 4 hours l will have at least 3 phone numbers and private pics " and l was bang on.....

I wont do it because it would break the wifes heart but it would be nice to see if the old dog still has it :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to be on faceparty (anyone remember that?)

Getting boob pics off there was like shooting fish in a dry barrel.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> I used to be on faceparty (anyone remember that?)
> 
> Getting boob pics off there was like shooting fish in a dry barrel.


I remember face party!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Tbh the girls on there were nuttier than squirrel turds.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

rectus said:


> Don't worry mate, some people are just destined for a council house, Fray Bentos and a dog. That's the life I see for myself, it's just a matter of accepting it.


im a third of the way there allready got the dog


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> im a third of the way there allready got the dog


Take a trip to Tesco tomorrow, I recommend the steak and ale.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been banned last week off POF and have no idea why. Doesn't matter as need a break. Will have a few weeks off then hit it hard and get racking the numbers up again


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

rectus said:


> Don't worry mate, some people are just destined for a council house, Fray Bentos and a dog. That's the life I see for myself, it's just a matter of accepting it.


Don't think like that. There's someone out there for everyone. But fray and bentos steak and kidney pies are the boy. Love them!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I've been banned last week off POF and have no idea why. Doesn't matter as need a break. Will have a few weeks off then hit it hard and get racking the numbers up again


I was banned year before last and had all my picture uploading privileges removed! Fabswingers is a good one. They have cam chat and I watched a guy suck his own willy and cum in his mouth. Not in a sexy way just out of curiosity because I wanted to see if he could do it!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Fancy a [email protected]?


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

You have to remember there's like 20 men for every girl so think how many messages they get every minute lol. Just say something outrages/different to get their attention. Having some good pics help though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I was banned year before last and had all my picture uploading privileges removed! Fabswingers is a good one. Try have cam chat and I watched a guy suck his own willy and cum in his mouth. Not in a sexy way just out of curiosity because I wanted to see if he could do it!


Why were you banned?

I looked at fab swingers, seems all the birds are flag crackers or fugly.

A lad messaged me on POF asking if I wanted to watch him do that!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Why were you banned?
> 
> I looked at fab swingers, seems all the birds are flag crackers or fugly.
> 
> A lad messaged me on POF asking if I wanted to watch him do that!


People report you if you get enough people reporting you or blocking you they'll ban you. Got some messages off guys that I'd ignored but then they get persistent and give you abuse and say stuff like if you don't reply they'll report you and that's how I was banned!

Yeah when I looked at the cams I'd look at the females to see the competition and a lot of them looked like they drink in working men's clubs.

Think self fellatio is quite common amongst the weirdo's!


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

I always find just using Facebook is better, more for them to nosey through.. Women love a nosey..


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> People report you if you get enough people reporting you or blocking you they'll ban you. Got some messages off guys that I'd ignored but then they get persistent and give you abuse and say stuff like if you don't reply they'll report you and that's how I was banned!
> 
> Yeah when I looked at the cams I'd look at the females to see the competition and a lot of them looked like they drink in working men's clubs.
> 
> Think self fellatio is quite common amongst the weirdo's!


I don't think I'd self fellate even if I could.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> People report you if you get enough people reporting you or blocking you they'll ban you. Got some messages off guys that I'd ignored but then they get persistent and give you abuse and say stuff like if you don't reply they'll report you and that's how I was banned!
> 
> Yeah when I looked at the cams I'd look at the females to see the competition and a lot of them looked like they drink in working men's clubs.
> 
> Think self fellatio is quite common amongst the weirdo's!


Thing is I've honestly not been a pest or even offensive to anyone, that's what I can't understand! I don't reply to a lot of girls who messaged me countless times so suppose could be that but would think that POF would look into it a bit more.

Yeah they're all rough on there plus I'm not into the idea that their fella is knocking one out in the wardrobe whilst I bang his missus?

I think most lads on here would agree if they could suck their own c0ck they would!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Thing is I've honestly not been a pest or even offensive to anyone, that's what I can't understand! I don't reply to a lot of girls who messaged me countless times so suppose could be that but would think that POF would look into it a bit more.
> 
> Yeah they're all rough on there plus I'm not into the idea that their fella is knocking one out in the wardrobe whilst I bang his missus?
> 
> I think most lads on here would agree if they could suck their own c0ck they would!


Some girls can report you just because you ignored them! It's a bit childish like that!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Some girls can report you just because you ignored them! It's a bit childish like that!


Oh well lesson learnt!


----------



## 00tyler10 (Jul 2, 2013)

I thouroughly enjoyed this thread. Some of the comments really were entertaining....especially going "poetic" bahahahahaha.... :lol:


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

THIS IS ACTUALLY SERIOUS AND WORKS:

So this is what I do and I always get a reply and turn it around:

'I know who you are, if you dont reply to this message I am going to do some seriously bad fukcing **** to your family'

Then they reply 'WTF?!?'

You just say Only joking babe, then talk about something in their profile

Note: Sometimes this lead to instant reporting and blocking


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

There's somw little unofficial code that you have to live by. Hello just doesn't cut it today, being creative doesn't either. In fact I'm not sure what does, so I don't bother with pof. :no:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

There are absolutely no words that you could put in a message to guaranty success. If people don't think you're attractive just from your pictures then you will not get a response.

If someone fancies you from your pics you could get away with just saying hi as your opening message. On the other hand you could be the most eloquent wordsmith around and write a Shakespeare sonnet as your opening message but if they don't fancy you they'll just look and go ummm delete!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

It depends on your intentions I rekon. If you just want a bit of rumpy pumpy then send a snap of your dong, gauranteed that you will get replys if you do that enough times (so iv heard). looking for someone to have a seriouse relationship is a different ball game, personally I would never date someone that I met on POF. maybe from Match.com or another dating site that you have to pay for.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Some girls can report you just because you ignored them! It's a bit childish like that!


Aye fat burds :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I know this has been posted before but you have got to love this guys style.

Its how he Trolls


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Sounds a bit forced.
> 
> What about "hey, my names XX and I noticed your profile said XXXX, I like that too, etc etc"


Yeah, something like this but add something from their profile and try and be lighthearted...

I got chatting with a girl after reading she liked traveling and festivals - I said something like "Hey, I like your profile, what festivals are you doing this year. x"

Keep it simple as an opening gambit


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> View attachment 122357
> 
> 
> thats my profile image im the one without the degree (not that smart)


Get a new profile pic mate,that 1dosnt do you no favours ,try and smile as well


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I was banned year before last and had all my picture uploading privileges removed! Fabswingers is a good one. They have cam chat and I watched a guy suck his own willy and cum in his mouth. Not in a sexy way just out of curiosity because I wanted to see if he could do it!


I am so jealous of that man:laugh:


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> There are absolutely no words that you could put in a message to guaranty success. If people don't think you're attractive just from your pictures then you will not get a response.
> 
> If someone fancies you from your pics you could get away with just saying hi as your opening message. On the other hand you could be the most eloquent wordsmith around and write a Shakespeare sonnet as your opening message but if they don't fancy you they'll just look and go ummm delete!


I think this is spot on! after been fvcked off by 2 decent lasses who were right up my street for other lads i can say with hand on heart that im just not attractive to anyone other than big fat munters and im sorry but im just not going there so ready meals for one it is


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mish said:


> Quick look at their face or a quick look at their c*ck?


in beefdinners case must be the cock lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

even Markus wont reply to me


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used this as my profile pic a while back when single and had about 5-10 messages a day?.

Get you top off and women go crazy!


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> I used this as my profile pic a while back when single and had about 5-10 messages a day?.
> 
> Get you top off and men go crazy!
> 
> View attachment 127640


Sorry mate, think this thread is referring to pulling women


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> I think this is spot on! after been fvcked off by 2 decent lasses who were right up my street for other lads i can say with hand on heart that im just not attractive to anyone other than big fat munters and im sorry but im just not going there so ready meals for one it is


Don't say that you just had a really sh!t picture up. You need to get new pictures. Put some in black and White if they look better. I've been had a few tines by people that use side profile pics and soft focus wizardry so now I ask for a clear front facing head shot full body shot and cock of course on the flop and erect with a house hold object in the picture so I can gauge the size, then based on the spelling and grammar of the person I'll go into height categories, 5'10 and above.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

if going out getting plastered spewing up and arguing with me then taking sh"t loads of coke is your idea of a good night out then we wont get on, and no fattys please cause i hate the smell of kebabs,FIRST DATE, a visit to the lawnmower museum, inbox is always full fck knows why lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nano said:


> Sorry mate, think this thread is referring to pulling women


Funny that cos I'm just replying to a message from your mum x


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> I used this as my profile pic a while back when single and had about 5-10 messages a day?.
> 
> Get you top off and women go crazy!
> 
> View attachment 127640


Oh god no you look like a polish twink model

Yeah google twink.

I think the stance is what gives off the vibe not your bod


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

vetran said:


> if going out getting plastered spewing up and arguing with me then taking sh"t loads of coke is your idea of a good night out then we wont get on, and*no fattys please cause i hate the smell of kebabs*,FIRST DATE, a visit to the lawnmower museum, inbox is always full fck knows why lol


Dammit


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

When I was single this is what u did on dating sites

1. Pick women that look like they have low self esteem

2. Always go for women at least 1 or 2 lower than your score ( so I went for 8 and below as I'm ****ing lush!)

3. Always ask questions about them and seem interested even if they are boring

4. Never talk about sex, they will think your a genuine nice guy.( even thou I wasn't)

5. When u meet up with them and things are going well, mention that you shouldn't have sex till the 10th date. ( this again will make them think your not after it, it never gets to 10, usually 3!

I also found if you go to secluded towns where everyone knows everyone you are Guaranteed to pull as you will stick out as fresh meet.

That is my advice if your looking to be a shallow sex hungry guy. I did rather well but now have to live with my guilt.

I did however stumble across my now Missis and love her more than anything and awaiting our baby next week.

One more thing there are lots of apps available which are gateways to females so get amongst them.

I was also test right up at the time which probably contributed to my sex hungry shallowness


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ukbeefcake said:


> When I was single this is what u did on dating sites
> 
> 1. Pick women that look like they have low self esteem
> 
> ...


Wow you're the kinda guy I hope my future daughter (or son) NEVER meets

Pray tell what apps get you to females?

I'm laughing so hard at this post it's unreal... Do men honestly think like this?!?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Wow you're the kinda guy I hope my future daughter (or son) NEVER meets
> 
> Pray tell what apps get you to females?
> 
> I'm laughing so hard at this post it's unreal... Do men honestly think like this?!?


It's kind of how it went for me, it was a tongue in cheek post.. I knew I'd get **** for it. Haha


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ukbeefcake said:


> It's kind of how it went for me, it was a tongue in cheek post.. I knew I'd get **** for it. Haha


It's ok Hun I was laughing not shouting x


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> Funny that cos I'm just replying to a message from your mum x


She hasn't got POF mate, someone must have made a fake account, thanks for the heads up.

P.S my my is 66 has seen better days you sick dog


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd personally give the op my pof login details so he can see for himself what sort of messages girls get. The 31 messages in my inbox from 5pm when I last checked there'll probably be only 1 or 2 good ones.

I'll screenshot it now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I'd personally give the op my pof login details so he can see for himself what sort of messages girls get. The 31 messages in my inbox from 5pm when I last checked there'll probably be only 1 or 2 good ones.
> 
> I'll screenshot it now


Pm me your kik addy everyone has deserted me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Always get told I've got a sexy voice by women, it's a shame i can't put a recording of it on my POF profile!

I think it just sounds gravelly and rough.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

"Your profile's like poetry, your picture's like porn, now get round mine so we can make some frogspawn" :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Pm me your kik addy everyone has deserted me


What's kik? Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I'd personally give the op my pof login details so he can see for himself what sort of messages girls get. The 31 messages in my inbox from 5pm when I last checked there'll probably be only 1 or 2 good ones.
> 
> I'll screenshot it now


Screenshot or its 35 men saying "no thanks luv" :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Screenshot or its 35 men saying "no thanks luv" :lol:


Fancy message their normally just "hi"


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Everyone is now looking for spinkypinky


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Everyone is now looking for spinkypinky


My profile is quite boring really.

Actually think you're right as I suddenly have views off people that are definitely not from Wales. Have sheffield, London, Ireland, Surrey!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I'm laughing so hard at this post it's unreal... Do men honestly think like this?!?


Not all, but you would think so judging by some of the scum bags on this board


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> My profile is quite boring really.
> 
> Actually think you're right as I suddenly have views off people that are definitely not from Wales. Have sheffield, London, Ireland, Surrey!


Yep, I just looked!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What's kik? Lol


It's like Whatsapp.

Which is an instant messenger before you ask again!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Yep, I just looked!


Which one are you? Say hello so I know! What do you think, does it need tweaking?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> It's like Whatsapp.
> 
> Which is an instant messenger before you ask again!


Yeah that you can receive pics from without having to give anyone your number, bonus!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Which one are you? Say hello so I know! What do you think, does it need tweaking?


Says enough really, I just look at the pictures, I'm not gonna read an essay as those types are usually so fvcking fussy I won't get a look in anyway!

I'll say hello on there.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Yeah that you can receive pics from without having to give anyone your number, bonus!


Just tried messaging you on there and I'm obviously too old so it wouldn't let me!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Just tried messaging you on there and I'm obviously too old so it wouldn't let me!


Awww no way my settings man, what's your location I'll message you say hi

Just randomly messaged ukm? To the last few people to view that were over my age requirement and not from Wales!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> What do you think, does it need tweaking?


As long as you're only looking for c0ck it seems perfect. If you're looking for a genuine guy that wants a relationship then I'd do an overhaul tbh.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> As long as you're only looking for c0ck it seems perfect. If you're looking for a genuine guy that wants a relationship then I'd do an overhaul tbh.


Did you look at it? First thing to go would be main picture, that's easily removed but what else?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anabolik said:


> As long as you're only looking for c0ck it seems perfect. If you're looking for a genuine guy that wants a relationship then I'd do an overhaul tbh.


Really?

I think she just comes across as quite fun and normal, contrary to what most on here may think!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Really?
> 
> I think she just comes across as quite fun and normal, contrary to what most on here may think!


Smith, you are now sailing dangerously close to White Knight territory :thumb:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Did you look at it? First thing to go would be main picture, that's easily removed but what else?


Of course how else would I know? lol

Yep the main pic wouldn't do you any favours. Any underwear posing pics say you want d1ck. I'd keep maybe one selfie where you're showing off your cleavage as that can always be denied as accidental 

I'd lighten up your 'about me' part too. It makes you seem really bossy and domineering with not a lot of humour.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Smith, you are now sailing dangerously close to White Knight territory :thumb:


Ha ha, just saying what I see!

She's fit, but I ain't gonna be driving to Wales for a shag, plus my cock wouldn't measure up to her requirements.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Really?
> 
> I think she just comes across as quite fun and normal, contrary to what most on here may think!


Stop trying to score points you just want in beefy's knickers :laugh:

Fair play though.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Of course how else would I know? lol
> 
> Yep the main pic wouldn't do you any favours. Any underwear posing pics say you want d1ck. I'd keep maybe one selfie where you're showing off your cleavage as that can always be denied as accidental
> 
> I'd lighten up your 'about me' part too. It makes you seem really bossy and domineering with not a lot of humour.


I am bossy though! Very hard to describe me as I start drifting between all my personalities and it makes it hard, plus my traits are more negative than positive.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow Who's from Birmingham then cos bloody hell you're massive!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> I am bossy though! Very hard to describe me as I start drifting between all my personalities and it makes it hard, plus my traits are more negative than positive.


Well at least you're honest. I'm just saying that would put me off msging you even though you've got good pictures. Maybe add in something small like 'if you fancy a chat get in touch x' on the end just so it doesn't bring the whole profile down?

Oh and LOL at 'I don't drink'....we all remember what a couple bottles of cider does to your inhibitions


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Well at least you're honest. I'm just saying that would put me off msging you even though you've got good pictures. Maybe add in something small like 'if you fancy a chat get in touch x' on the end just so it doesn't bring the whole profile down?
> 
> Oh and LOL at 'I don't drink'....we all remember what a couple bottles of cider does to your inhibitions


Nah cos that will make people think I wanna chat and I don't. Just want them to get their message in and get back out, I'll respond to the ones I like later.

I couldn't say social drinker cos I literally have one maybe two at a push of rekorderlig strawberry and lime cider maybe once a month.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Nah cos that will make people think I wanna chat and I don't. Just want them to get their message in and get back out, I'll respond to the ones I like later.
> 
> I couldn't say social drinker cos I literally have one maybe two at a push of rekorderlig strawberry and lime cider maybe once a month.


But that's how it works anyway, everyone knows that apart from the creepy guys that keep sending msgs to girls without a reply.

Or are you just trying to get as many nob pics as you can?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> But that's how it works anyway, everyone knows that apart from the creepy guys that keep sending msgs to girls without a reply.
> 
> Or are you just trying to get as many nob pics as you can?


I've deleted the main picture now and put a more respectable one on.

Noooo don't want a collection of cock pictures. Women don't get turned on by pictures it's more in the mind and the actual taking part. A cock picture is just a sorbet to wet the palette! I would look at it and then decide if I'd want it hanging outta me!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> It's like Whatsapp.
> 
> Which is an instant messenger before you ask again!


I know whatsapp I'm not that out of it lol


----------



## 00tyler10 (Jul 2, 2013)

anabolik said:


> But that's how it works anyway, everyone knows that apart from the creepy guys that keep sending msgs to girls without a reply.
> 
> Or are you just trying to get as many nob pics as you can?


He gives good advice. I agree. I have not seen your profile as I dont have POF but his advice stands true.


----------

